# Piano transcriptions and reductions



## eddiebobpipes

Hi all! I have frequent need to accompany players and singers and find access to arrangements quite tricky - especially if there is limited finance avaiable, so free options are ideal. Frequently classical composers re-arranged their own and other composers works thereby saving me the trouble of reducing the pieces myself which is arduous but interesting, especially when attempting to catch the proper flavour of the period on a modern instrument with a 21st century ear! 

Any really helpful archives out there? I have pretty well drained the local library ...

Looking forward to a torrent of help from you!

Eddiebobpipes


----------



## Taggart

Have a look at IMSLP for out of copyright stuff.


----------

